# The Kid in Me



## keithlong (Sep 4, 2010)

Came out yesterday and i made a couple of toys. These are ball and cup toys, and are a blast to make. The one one the left is walnut and the other one is wild cherry with a greenheart ball. They are fun to make and play with. The balls are not perfectly round, but they will do.


----------



## Fred (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice 'toys!' As a kid some 50+ years ago those things wore me out. They also kept me out of a bunch of trouble as well.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 4, 2010)

I remember playing with those. I should try something like that.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Sep 5, 2010)

I like those Keith.  I brought back one from Japan a couple years ago and was going to reproduce something similar but it was different and not worth the time.  How did you attach the string to the handle and ball?


----------



## keithlong (Sep 5, 2010)

It is simple to do, just drill a small hole all the way through the ball and the handle and tie a knot in the end of the string and pull the knot into the hole then put a drop of CA in the hole. If you coat the end of the string with CA it will go right through the loes easy, then tie the know and cut off the excess string.


----------



## David Keller (Sep 5, 2010)

cool idea


----------



## jaywood1207 (Sep 6, 2010)

keithlong said:


> It is simple to do, just drill a small hole all the way through the ball and the handle and tie a knot in the end of the string and pull the knot into the hole then put a drop of CA in the hole. If you coat the end of the string with CA it will go right through the loes easy, then tie the know and cut off the excess string.



Thanks Keith.  I can't see the knot in your picture so thought you might have done it a different way.


----------



## Rfturner (Sep 7, 2010)

I had a friend work in Williamsburg for a summer and he got a few toys similar to that. He got extremely good at the ones he had. good job on yours. That is something that most people that grew up in the technology age would not even know where to start with it.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Sep 8, 2010)

yea Kieth, you kept me buisy for a while yesterday. I will try one of those for morgan to piddle with,


----------



## louisbry (Sep 9, 2010)

Great idea Keath.  They look like a lot of fun.


----------



## tseger (Sep 9, 2010)

Looking good, Kieth, think I'll try some of those for the nieces and nephews. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RAdams (Sep 12, 2010)

That was the third project i made when i first started turning. Mine wasn't nearly as nice looking as yours, but it worked. I guess i am lucky that my dad taught me and my brother about all the cool old school toys. I am only 35, but have owned and wore out lots of old school toys. Everything from giant RC cars that were made in teh 50's, to Electric Football, ball and cup toy, throw tops, box fan dogfighters, the works!!


----------



## turnaround (Sep 12, 2010)

I had 3 of these at a festival yesterday and they are good attention getters.  I only sold 1 and that was to a teenage girl.  I have found through experience that most kids I give them to had much rather have a gift with a remote control.  I had a grand son actually express his dislike for the cup and ball.  Go figure.


----------

